# مخلطات عبدالصمد القرشي بأقل من سعرها في معارضه (11 مخلط )) فرصه نادره لاتتكرر



## mms (4 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوه الكرام المهتمين بالمخلطات واقتناء الأجود منها وتجار العود والمخلطات 
يوجد لدي13 نوع من مخلطات عبدالصمد القرشي ولست بحاجة لها وأرغب ببيعها بسعر أقل من سعرها عند عبدالصمد القرشي
المخلطات ليست تقليد أو مضاف عليها شيء ما أو من هالقبيل ومن يريد التأكد نحدد يوما ما للتواجد عند عبدالصمد القرشي والتاكد من هذه المخلطات وهل هي مخلطات عبدالصمد أو لا
سوف أقوم بوضع المخلط وسعره عند عبدالصمد القرشي والسعر الذي ارغب ببيعه به (( الاسعار قابله للتفاوض للجادين




























))​ 

خلطة دبي سعرها 5000 وارغب ببيعها ب3000ريال
مخلط سلطان سعره 8000 وارغب ببيعه ب4500 ريال
خلطه ملكية سعرها 2500 وارغب ببيعها ب1300 ريال
خلطة جوار سعرها 3000 وارغب ببيعها ب1800ريال
خلطة عبدالله بن خالد سعرها 5000 وارغب ببيعها ب3000 ريال
خلطة أرناس سعرها 1500 وارغب ببيعها ب700 ريال
خلطة نوف سعرها 5000 وارغب ببيعها ب3000
خلطة طرفه سعرها 5000 وارغب ببيعها ب 3000 ريال
خلطة الشيخ احسان سعرها 2000 للبيع ب1000 ريال
خلطة الجوهره سعرها 1500 ارغب ببيعها ب700 ريال
خلطة الحجر الأسود الملكية سعرها 3000 ارغب ببيعها ب1800 ريال ​(( عبدالصمد القرشي الان لديه عرض اشتر توله والثانيه مجانا ــ قد يعتقد البعض أنني اشتريت منه واخذت توله ثانيه مجانا واريد ان ابيع المجانية _ أقسم بالله أن هذه المخلطات التي عرضتها لم أقم بشرائها واريد أن أبيع الثانيه والله على ذلك شهيد _

لمن له نظر أو لديه سعر معين يرجى التواصل عبر الخاص او الايميل [email protected]​ 

الايميل رسائل فقط بدون اضافه​


----------



## أحلى منى (19 مايو 2010)

*رد: مخلطات عبدالصمد القرشي بأقل من سعرها في معارضه (11 مخلط )) فرصه نادره لاتتكرر*

انا ابغى مسك عبدالصمد القرشي بس وين احصلة 
والصراحة انصدمت من الاسعااار ذي عطور ام ذهب؟


----------

